# Favorite AC?



## Jeremy (Feb 8, 2007)

We've had this poll when ACWW was released, but that was over a year ago.  What game do you like better?  Explain in a post.  :gyroidsmile:


----------



## Zelandonia (Feb 8, 2007)

I've only played AC:WW and some Animal Forest    
^_^			 So I can't really say.


----------



## BandGeek (Feb 9, 2007)

I like them equally heres why:

AC for the GCN was on a big tv with a regular controller :lol:  while ACWW is on a handheld

but I like ACWW becuase you can get hair cuts and wear masks hats and even play wifi

I think the graphics are really good on ACWW too

I liked how you could use the E reader cards, go to the tropical island, and play the old NES games on AC for the GCN

I dunno i love them both lol!! but I really like the whole wifi thing but you can't really judge the whole game just becuase of that


----------



## ƒish (Feb 10, 2007)

I had a lot more fun on the gamecube version, just something about it being visible by multiple people.  I was able to play with friends easier, even though it was only single player, I still had an easier time playing "multi"  I don't really like the wifi on ACWW... it takes forever to communicate. : (

ACWW had some cool improvements, but all in all I found it to be a lot less of a game than the Gamecube version.


----------



## dragonflamez (Feb 10, 2007)

Wheres the "I dont like either" option?


----------



## ƒish (Feb 10, 2007)

dragonflamez said:
			
		

> Wheres the "I dont like either" option?


 Alt + F4 and it'll show up...

>.>


----------



## dragonflamez (Feb 10, 2007)

[quote author="


----------



## ƒish (Feb 10, 2007)

dragonflamez said:
			
		

> [quote author="


----------



## Jeremy (Feb 10, 2007)

dragonflamez said:
			
		

> Wheres the "I dont like either" option?


 Third option


----------



## dragonflamez (Feb 10, 2007)

STORMCOMMANDER said:
			
		

> dragonflamez said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Ah. : D

Sneaky


----------



## Basher (Feb 13, 2007)

STORMCOMMANDER said:
			
		

> We've had this poll when ACWW was released, but that was over a year ago.  What game do you like better?  Explain in a post.  :gyroidsmile:


 Well ACWW is the best on gamecube cos of a lot of things. 

i will updata the post when i can think why  <_<  

let me think now


----------



## dragonflamez (Feb 13, 2007)

[quote author="Basher


----------



## Grawr (Feb 13, 2007)

dragonflamez said:
			
		

> [quote author="Basher


----------



## Tehthing (Feb 13, 2007)

I like the GCN verson better.  fFor one thing, it wasn't a competition.  Now adays, everyone wants to have the coolest house, to show off to their friends.  Another, actual holidays.  Now, we have stupid holidays, like...YAY Day."  WTH is that?!  xD


----------



## mmmatlock (Jun 22, 2009)

I like both equally!


----------



## kenziegirl (Jun 22, 2009)

I think there both good but GC is better


----------



## melly (Jun 22, 2009)

I like them equally but the GC one will always pawn for being so original


----------



## Pear (Jun 22, 2009)

What's with the 2 year bump? And the  GC one is best by far.


----------



## orangejuicer (Jul 20, 2009)

The original Animal Crossing for GameCube.


----------



## yuba (Jul 20, 2009)

its to hard to pick. i love alllllll AC! du!


----------



## MasterM64 (Jul 23, 2009)

The Original is the best in my opinion and City Folk is right behind it.


----------

